# Afghanistan tunnel avalanches kill 28 in Hindu Kush



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Pretty wild avalanche in Afghanistan.

BBC News - Afghanistan tunnel avalanches kill 28 in Hindu Kush


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That's pretty crazy. Hope they get more survivors out.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Death toll is now at 166, unfortunately.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Scary shit man....can you imagine....maybe we need to carry avalungs in the car too.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Hardcore, the whole area is getting puked on after a late start to the season, the area we were in in the Himilayers, had 1.5metres at the base in 3 days (X 5 up top) with more to come. 

Unfortunatly another avy there took out 45, killing 18 soliders, no riders involved
Hopefully its all stabilised and thats the end of it, hopefully...


----------

